# Winnipeg Chamber Music Society - 2007/2008 Season



## ChamberNut

I just got tickets to the 2007/2008 Winnipeg Chamber Music Society season, which includes 7 concerts, as follows:

Concert 1: September 23, 2007

Brahms - Piano Trio Op. 101 in C minor 
McIntyre - Violin Sonata No. 2 "Sprints"
Beethoven - String Quartet Op. 74 in E flat major "Harp" 

Concert 2: November 4, 2007

Dohnanyi - String Trio Serenade in C major, Op. 10
Ravel - Violin Sonata
Mozart - String Quartet in D major, K.499 

Concert 3: January 20, 2008

Prokofiev - Sonata for 2 violins in C major, Op. 56
Mendelssohn - String Quartet in A minor, Op. 13
Beethoven - Piano Trio in D major, Op. 70, no. 1 "Ghost" 

Concert 4: March 9, 2008

Beethoven - Piano Trio in E flat major, Op. 1, no. 1
Schubert - Impromptu in B flat major, Op. 142 no. 3
Schubert - String Quartet in A minor, D804 "Rosamunde" 

Concert 5: May 4, 2008

Haydn - Piano Trio in D major, Hob XV:7
Piazzolla - L'histoire du Tango for saxophone and piano 
Schumann - Piano Quintet in E flat major, Op. 44 

Concert 6 and 7: June 17 & 19, 2008 "Mozart and more Festival"

Mozart - Piano Trio in B flat major, K292 
Saint-Saens - Violin Sonata in D minor, op. 75 
Beethoven - String Trio in G major, op. 9. no. 1 

Mozart - Piano Quartet in G minor, K478 
Mendelssohn - Octet in E flat major, op. 18 Oh my YES! When I saw this, I knew I had to get the season tickets.


----------



## ChamberNut

ChamberNut said:


> Concert 6 and 7: June 17 & 19, 2008 "Mozart and more Festival"
> 
> Mozart - Piano Trio in B flat major, K292


Hmm, I knew the K292 number didn't look familiar. I checked on my set of Mozart Piano Trios, and this wasn't on there.

Upon further investigation, I discovered this K292 was a work originally transcribed for Bassoon and Cello, or for 2 Bassoons. Interesting.


----------



## ChamberNut

ChamberNut said:


> Concert 1: September 23, 2007
> 
> Brahms - Piano Trio Op. 101 in C minor
> McIntyre - Violin Sonata No. 2 "Sprints"
> Beethoven - String Quartet Op. 74 in E flat major "Harp"


Last night was my first attendance to a chamber music concert. It was absolutely fantastic!

Live chamber music is such a wonderful experience. It was very interesting to see the interaction among the musicians.

Looking forward to the next one in November.


----------



## ChamberNut

ChamberNut said:


> Concert 2: November 4, 2007
> 
> Dohnanyi - String Trio Serenade in C major, Op. 10
> Ravel - Violin Sonata
> Mozart - String Quartet in D major, K.499


I'm very much looking forward to tonight's chamber music concert!


----------



## ChamberNut

*Revue*

Concert 2: November 4, 2007

*Dohnanyi* - String Trio Serenade in C major, Op. 10
*Ravel* - Violin Sonata
*Mozart *- String Quartet in D major, K.499

Wonderful music last night! 

3 very different works from each other. The most pleasant surprise of the night was the opener, Dohnanyi's String Trio Serenade in C major, op. 10 I like this work *A LOT*! A 5 mvt. work, I loved the Romanza 2nd mvt. and the Tema con variazoni 4th mvt. in particular.

Ravel's Violin Sonata was quite different than what one might hear in a more "traditional" violin sonata. It had some bluesy, jazzy elements in it. I loved the piano in this sonata. And I discovered that Ravel used bi-tonality in this sonata. I definitely need to listen to it again before I would make a judgment on whether I truly enjoy this piece or not.

I had not heard Mozart's String Quartet in D major, K. 499, aka the Hoffmeister quartet. What can I say, it was wonderful! Typical Mozart in that all the parts seem to fit together in perfect harmony. I particularly enjoyed the 2nd mvt. Menuetto and the final mvt. Allegro.


----------



## opus67

Glad you enjoyed the evening.

I haven't heard anything by Dohnanyi beyond those variations (which also happens to include the tune of 'Twinkle, Twinkle Little Star'). Yet another work to add to the Listen To list.


----------

